# How long does your food last?



## sasha2334829

I plan on buying 35 lb. bags of food and my dog will only be a medium sized dog. Probably no more than 60 lbs. I was just curious how often I should expect to have to buy another bag when he eats it all. ( I just need an estimate so I can start figuring out when to save my money for the month). Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Abbylynn

My 65 pound dog and my 20 pound dog share an 18 pound bag of 4Health and it lasts them 3 and 1/2 weeks. I used to buy a 35 pound bag for the two of them and it lasted one and 1/2 months approximately. But I stopped that because I add cooked meats and other dog foods such as TOTW and Wellness Super5MIx to the 4Health to make it interesting for them.

With the 4Health: My 65 pound dog eats 2 cups to 2 and 1/4 cups per day. My 20 pound dog eats 1 cup per day.

My 13 pound dog eats 4-5 pounds of Wellness Super5Mix per month ... with other things added to his kibble. (approximately 3/4 cup per day)

(I am not sure about the puppy yet. She has just started a 6 pound bag of "Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul" .... she weighs 3.4 pounds)


----------



## Rescued

80 lb lab eats 4 cups a day and a 35 lb bag of grain free lasts almost exactly a month.


----------



## Amaryllis

A 24 lb bag of Wellness Core lasted my 45 lb dog 3 months, maybe more. I feed him a little over a cup a day.


----------



## sasha2334829

Thanks so much you guys! So I figure it should last close to 2 months, if not 2 months. I just haven't had a dog for quite a few years so I couldn't remember. This helps a lot. I just like to figure out my bills in advance so there's no surprises.


----------



## Miss Bugs

A lot depends on the food and how much they eat lol. Baby dog is 30lbs and eats 1.25 cups a day a 10lbs bag lasts her 1 month. Gem is 45ish lbs and eats 2 cups a day her food lasts 2 months for s 30lbs bag. Everyone else eats raw.


----------



## gingerkid

a 35lb bag lasts us ~3 months for one 30lb dog who gets between 1.25-1.5 cups a day. Hopefully the new bag/variety will go faster (planning to use it as treats which we couldn't with the last bag b/c Snowball's picky, apparently)


----------



## Willowy

Be careful about getting more than a month's worth. Apparently it goes stale after a while, and SOME DOGS (they know who I'm talking about!) won't eat it .


----------



## Abbylynn

Willowy said:


> Be careful about getting more than a month's worth. Apparently it goes stale after a while, and SOME DOGS (they know who I'm talking about!) won't eat it .


Hehehe! For sure I know this too! Lol!


----------



## Rescued

Willowy said:


> Be careful about getting more than a month's worth. Apparently it goes stale after a while, and SOME DOGS (they know who I'm talking about!) won't eat it .


bubba read this and asked me if it was a joke. he said he'll be happy to take any stale food to...um... _donate to the shelter_.


----------



## sasha2334829

Oh wow. I didn't think about it going stale. I might be able to get away with buying a smaller bag then and saving some money. Thanks for that info.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

2 120lb+ dogs and one 20-25 lb dog equals 3 30-35lb bags approx. every 6 weeks..


----------



## gingerkid

sasha2334829 said:


> Oh wow. I didn't think about it going stale. I might be able to get away with buying a smaller bag then and saving some money. Thanks for that info.


It won't go as stale as fast if you take out larger amounts (e.g. a week's worth) at a time, seal the bag, and store it in an air-tight container. I believe some people store opened bags in the freezer even. The more time the bag spends open, the faster it will go stale.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

A 35 lbs bag last 6 of my bulldogs, eating a cup twice a day, probably close to 2 months.


----------



## ohrocy

Don't forget — it also depends on calorie content! And those guidelines on the side of the bag are not always accurate. I always have to tweak Indiana's food to suit her metabolism/activity levels. 

That being said, Indy eats 2/3c of kibble twice daily. I _think_ — not 100% sure — that a 25lb bag might last us five weeks or so? I usually order more when it's about halfway empty though, so I could be off +/- a whole week.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Jackson, 16lbs, eats Fromm and the 5lb bags last us a little over a month.


----------



## Rescued

Jacksons Mom said:


> Jackson, 16lbs, eats Fromm and the 5lb bags last us a little over a month.


:laugh:

This just made me crack up. I once bought bubba an emergency 5lb bag of food to tide us over until my mom could bring up his usual grain free food. gawd, that thing lasted like 4 days and the entire time i was thinking there was no way he would make it until she brought the food up that friday and i was going to have to go buy ANOTHER tiny bag of food.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest

Yeesh, let me think.. 6 dogs.. 29 lbs bag.. about 14 cups a day..

Not very long. It lasts not very long.


----------



## Willowy

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> A 35 lbs bag last 6 of my bulldogs, eating a cup twice a day, probably close to 2 months.


 Do you mean each, or do you have magical bottomless dog food bags?  By my math, to feed 6 dogs 2 cups each a day, 35 pounds would last. . .12 days or so.

Between them, my dogs eat about 2 pounds a day, so a 40-pound bag lasts 20 days. I usually have 2 bags open at a time because I feed Moose separately and I don't want to lug food back and forth so I guess the 2 bags last 40 days. They used to eat a lot more. . .Moose used to eat 2 pounds a day by himself! But they're old now and don't need as much.


----------



## PyrettaBlaze

I recently switched to raw, but before that Harley at 105 pounds was going through a 45 pound bag of food every 2 weeks by himself.


----------



## Niraya

I feed three dogs (4,6 and 50 pounds) on one 30 pound bag of taste of the wild for almost 4 months.


----------



## Hitchington

Hitch is 62 lbs. It takes him about 2 months to finish 30 lbs of food (2 cups a day).


----------



## Salina

My two medium sized dogs go through about one 30lb bag a month.


----------



## Sheltie

A 5.5lb bag of Orijen lasts about a month for my 20lb sheltie.


----------



## Rescued

Niraya said:


> I feed three dogs (4,6 and 50 pounds) on one 30 pound bag of taste of the wild for almost 4 months.


whaaaa?? break this down for me. I know huskies eat less than other large breeds, but THAT much less?


----------



## PrettyPeacock

My 70# lab eats 2 cups to 2.5 cups a day and I measure out a weeks worth & it fits just perfectly into a gallon size ziploc bag so I don't have to have an open bag in the house and it doesn't get stale. The 30 pound bag lasts her about 6 weeks or so. Now my 6 month old mutt is another story, she thinks she is starving no matter how much she eats.


----------



## Niraya

Rescued said:


> whaaaa?? break this down for me. I know huskies eat less than other large breeds, but THAT much less?


Bella eats -about- 1.5-2 cups once a day. Sometimes I'll give her a little more sometimes she doesn't even eat it all. And the Maltese...well...they hardly eat anything lol I can't accurately give you a breakdown of their food intake because I don't handle their feeding as they are my mother's dogs. During warmer weather it's not at all unusual for a Siberian to go off of their food completely (Bella does this) and during cooler weather (like now) Bella will think she's dying of hunger.

Back earlier this year I bought a bag of ToTW in January and when I returned it (affected bag in the recall) it wasn't even empty and I returned it the end of April.


----------

